# Affordable Culinary School in Europe?



## cakeandcookie

I've been researching a lot about culinary schools in Europe...but I can't seem to find an 'affordable' one. I am from Canada too, so the Euro is higher than the Canadian dollar. I'm tight on money, and I am actively seeking a culinary school to attend in 2012. Any advice? suggestions? 
I really want to go to France (haha like everyone else) oh, and and English speaking institute. Please help!!


----------



## foodpump

What you will find is that the "professionals" in Europe  ie cooks, bakers, pattisiers, butchers, etc. take apprenticeships, and do not got to private culinary schools.

I really need you to think about your last sentence.  If you only want to speak english in France, and plan to stay there for any length of time,  you will be treated like a tourist.  Canada is a bilingual country and you have all available opportunities to learn French for your preparations for a trip to France. 

I strongly urge  you to learn French if you are serious about going to France,


----------



## frontcook

Great point and I agree with you foodpump.

Cakeandcookie, there's something about learning a particular cuisine that comes with regularly eating the food, living the culture and speaking the language.

Imagine going to an authentic Chinese restaurant and the chef there is Caucasian that doesn't speak a word of Chinese.

How authentic does that feel? At best, you'd expect this from a takeaway place, not a restaurant hey?

My intention is not to be racist, but I hope you see the point I'm making.

It's just not right if you're serving the best French dishes and pronouncing them with a Canadian accent!

Jokes aside, if you really, really are serious about learning genuine French cuisine, learning the language should go hand-in-hand and that's not really a bad thing right?

Good luck on your travels by the way. A bientot!

Quick plug for my team, come find us if you're in Melbourne, Australia we run a cooking class www.frontcookingschool.com.au


----------



## foodpump

FrontCook,

The OP (original poster) has not responded to my post, but has instead started new threads on similiar topics.

Hope this helps


----------



## frontcook

Thanks


----------



## isgunaydin

There is one clunary school in Bulgaria, which is very affordable tuition is 3900 Euro per year for Non-EU citizens and cheeper for EU citizens. I am still gathering information of this school. Seems a nice one;

1 semester courses in Bulgaria

2.semester paid internship in Europe

3.semester courses in Bulgaria

4.semester paid internship in the US


----------



## isgunaydin

There is one clunary school in Bulgaria, which is very affordable tuition is 3900 Euro per year for Non-EU citizens and cheeper for EU citizens. I am still gathering information of this school. Seems a nice one; HRC CLUNARY ACADEMY

1 semester courses in Bulgaria

2.semester paid internship in Europe

3.semester courses in Bulgaria

4.semester paid internship in the US


----------



## isgunaydin

There is one clunary school in Bulgaria, which is very affordable tuition is 3900 Euro per year for Non-EU citizens and cheeper for EU citizens. I am still gathering information of this school. Seems a nice one;

1 semester courses in Bulgaria

2.semester paid internship in Europe

3.semester courses in Bulgaria

4.semester paid internship in the US


----------



## balla ali

am more than glad to be part of this.cooking is all i ever want to do and i badly need an affordable culinary school in Europe.writing from Cameroon ,Africa


----------



## cook and school

Dear Culinary Student !

Everyone likes getting something for nothing; the money also plays a part but it's even sweeter when you're surrounded by people who've paid full whack.

If you want general advice, don't be afraid to search via internet around to different schools and remember to never give up. Simply stated, they are at your service and it is their pleasure to be at your service. Nobody will invest in an uncertain, suspicious, secretive, introverted, very bad rumors and cunning environment. A serious hospitality school will be pleased to assist straightforward applicants with their asking queries. Check out and look at "Recognized Cook Studies":
Good Luck

1# There are some schools globally. WACS: World Association of Chefs Societies www.worldchefs.org
2# ICCA International Centre for Culinary Arts, a world-class culinary training centre, accredited by City & Guilds, London www.iccadubai.ae 
3# City Unity College, Hospitality Department www.alpine.edu.gr 
A simple Certificate it costs: ~4950 euro. "Certificate in Culinary Operations"
1 semester studies, 1 semester paid internship placement in 5 stars hotel or restaurant.
4# http://swissalpinecenter.com Alpine Center, Switzerland, Algeria, India


----------



## konvict

HRC Culinary Academy, Sofia, Bulgaria

A late reply, but still valuable for those who read this.. Currently enrolled in the academy. Doing my 3rd semester. Excellent training, low fee structure. Happy to be here.


----------



## adwaitnigade

Hey convict,

I've the exact same interests and constraints as you, regarding an affordable culinary school.

Since u've currently in hrc , I would like to know about the pros and cons of the school.


----------



## konvict

Hello... Regarding hrc I don't think they have much cons. because me and my friends are much happy over here. we are having a good time in soifa too.

If you are planning to join, you would be luckier than me, because the new facility is getting here.


----------



## bushra lakhani

Is it easy to get a part time job in bulgaria to bear living expenses? If ill join the culinary school there.


----------



## konvict

I believe it won't be a problem. But you won't be having much income if u even find a job. Since the expenses are also really low when compared to other european countries


----------



## icruz19

This post has been really useful to me. Konvic, what can you tell me about your experience in HRC? is it a legit school? are you currently working as cook?


----------



## sourdough67

What about UK, any recommendations?


----------



## greek cook

As a graduate of Alpine Center www.swissalpinecenter.com class of Culinary Arts 2001 I must say that I am very happy I went there.

Its a good school and has a huge network of graduates which helped me a lot in my career the past 15 years.


----------



## ajeesh

isgunaydin said:


> There is one clunary school in Bulgaria, which is very affordable tuition is 3900 Euro per year for Non-EU citizens and cheeper for EU citizens. I am still gathering information of this school. Seems a nice one;
> 
> 1 semester courses in Bulgaria
> 
> 2.semester paid internship in Europe
> 
> 3.semester courses in Bulgaria
> 
> 4.semester paid internship in the US


wats the institute name


----------



## nitin

hi . 

i am nittin from india 

i just love cooking . i want to join culinary academy . i just saw your message in chef talk 

this is great message for me i inspire really .

 in the age of 19 i went  to  cyprus for  study in business administration  and i  did there
 while doing study in cyprus i work there for  pay my school fee
 i worked in the kitchen as  a helper.
 slowly slowly i was  understanding  the  kitchen .
 then i came into the kitchen as a chef helper . after one year i was falling in the cooking . i became there  cook  and after i work there  as  a  chef
 i love cooking  i wanted to be a  cook  as  a  professional
 i left my study i just did diploma in business administration and came back to my home in india
 and i started finding culinary colleges but the fee  was  very high in every where
 so i started work in india my sallery was not enough for getting study abroad
  and my age was also increasing so . i want to tell you  now i want  to do diploma in culinary art fromH.R.C
 please tell me  is that possible for me to do study 

you helped me my friend i like the way you guide . 

now i have only one question . as i told you i am from india. i belongs from a normal family 

i dont have enough money, but i will collect for my culinary course in H.R.C

but please tell me i have a chance to get study visa . i am 29  year old 

i love to come bulgaria to join the culinary course but if bulgarian ambassy refused my visa

then college will return my fee or not i am affraid to take this step but love to join H.R.C culinary acadmy

so my friend please give my this message to the H.R.C culinary acadmy so they encourage me and give some 

best options to dont get refusal 

hope you understand my circumstances. its all depends on my study i dont want to take risk but i dont want to

miss this opportunity 

so please please help me and guide me to get the visa and full fill my dreams 

i love cooking i love to join H.R.C . 

if there is any other know about affordable and best culinary institute or know about H.R.C culinary academy then

please tell me or help me or guide me i will be thank full to chef talk 

i will wait for  your answer dear 

thanks 

regards 

nittin

00917087780312


----------



## Culinary Arts Europe

Hello there!

I would like to introduce our Culinary School, *Culinary Arts Europe*, part of *Varna University of Management*

*About Culinary Arts Institute at Varna University of Management*

*Who are we?*

We are one of the many *culinary institutes* trying to fulfill their students' dreams of working with the *best of the best chefs* around the world, of gaining experience in cooking in the *Michelin-starred top restaurants worldwide*, of creating masterpieces, of practicing the culinary art and traveling around the world.

Varna University Management (VUM) with a decision of the National Assembly of the Republic of Bulgaria - published in State Gazette on 26.05.2015.) At present, VUM operates as an independent business school offering higher education.

*VUM offers Bachelor's degree programmes under the business name Culinary Arts Institute - Gastronomy and Culinary Arts (Professional Bachelor Degree) and Hospitality and Culinary Arts (Academic Bachelor Degree).*

All of the programmes, offered by VUM are accredited by the National Evaluation Agency (Bulgaria).

*How are we different?*


We are part of university with fully accredited bachelor program
Extremely affordable prices
International internship at Michelin Starred Restaurants
State of Art new facility
International lecturers
Intensive hands-on programme
Small sized studying groups
_Education is in the heart of the transformation of a classic chef to an innovator, a designer, a food ideologist!_

*Candidate Profile*

*With CAI at VUM you will achieve:
- confidence, honesty and creativity!*

Resilient, ambitious, passionate about Culinary Arts and Gastronomy! Aiming at perfecting their culinary skills! Interested in food design, innovation, experimentation and art of cooking! In love with the culinary profession, ready to work hard and consistently, to study hard and with commitment, to be ready to keep going and keep trying no matter what and deliver highest results under loads of pressure!

September 2018 is calling all culinary outlaws, food engineers, young illusionists.
You commit to hard work and excel by motivation, we build your creativity, perfectionism and confidence through education and experience!



















































*Your Career*

*Upon graduation alumni becomes a member the VUM`s Alumni Network, which access to a number of services and alarge amount of information such as:*


Free Career Management and Recruitment services - CV design, job search advice, interview performance, legal advice of employability in different countries.
Own Vacancy Board where employers from all over the world, assessed by VUM, will be advertising their current job openings, as the recruitment and placement will be free for all graduates.
Free participation in all international career fairs, held by VUM.
Free access to VUM's Student Library (excluding the e-library).
Free access to articles, textbooks, journals.
Information and participation priority in regard to events organized by VUM and CAI.
*Kitchens*







*Main Kitchen*

The kitchen where the future students will work, is designed in most ergonomic way.

Contemporary environment will welcome you every day. We cooperate with the equipment manufacturers for some of the iconic 2 Michelin star restaurants worldwide.

For us, cooking depends mostly on the combination of the best quality, most innovative equipment and the best available seasonal foods. The independent workstations will give you the comfort zone to create and learn. We guarantee that Culinary Arts Institute ( part of VUM ) has the best equipped facilities in this part of Europe.
















An innovative pastry kitchen, a laboratory and a sensory analysis room will help you learn more about contemporary culinary arts.

*Pastry Kitchen*

This is the place for every lover of sweets and chocolate. Here, the students will learn how to prepare the finest desserts. We`ll make candies, sweets, petit fours, entremets and desserts for our events.
















*Laboratory*

This is the place for experiments in our Kitchen - the place where we study and analyze products structure. Here, our Chefs and future Chefs will generate a number of ideas and recipes. Our students will be able to see the changes the product undergoes in its various states (boiled, baked, frozen, chilled, etc.). We`ll also analyze and study the methods of essence extraction.

*Scholarships and Fees*

*Tuition fee per semester:* EUR 1500 (local students)/ EUR 1950 (International students)

*Annual application fee:* EUR 100

*Knifes and uniforms (one time fee):* EUR 600

More about *fees and scholarships* can be found at Varna University of Management.

Local students - i.e. holders of an ID/ Passport issued by the authorities of an EU member country
International students - i.e. holders of an ID/ Passport issued by the authorities of a non-EU member country

All VUM students are eligible to receive "Erasmus +" grant in amount up to EUR 700 per month for the period of their internship.

*Placements*

Important part of the education process is giving to our students the opportunity to be part of the teams of some of the best restaurants in the world. Giving to our students the opportunity to be part of the teams of some of the best restaurants in the world.
We believe that practicing alongside recognized and respected chefs is the best way to grow and establish business contacts. For students with top results in practical and theoretical classes, we have a competitive option of joining some Michelin Stared Restaurants.

If you wish to get more information about our placements, please contact our Career Center Team [email protected]

Study Program: *BA Hospitality and Culinary Arts*

The four years programme in Hospitality and Culinary Arts allow you to receive two Degrees. After successful completion of the studies, you will be awarded Bachelors Hospitality and Culinary Arts Degree Varna University of Management and a British Degree BA (Hons) Hospitality Management awarded by Cardiff Metropolitan University.

*YEAR 1*

*Start dates in September or February*

*Semester 1*

Economics
Fundamentals of the Kitchen and Culinary Arts
Food Safety and Hygiene
English

*Semester 2*
Commodities and Nutrition
Kitchen Skills Laboratory 1: Basic Culinary Skills
Information Technologies
Marketing and Business Environment
Second foreign language - English/ German/ French/ Spanish/ Russian

*YEAR 2*

*Semester 3*

Business communications
Management
Accounting
F&B Operations Management
Kitchen Skills Laboratory 2: Event Management and Implementation
English

*Semester 4*

Finance
Food Cost and Pricing
Research and Statistics
Second foreign language - English/ German/ French/ Spanish/ Russian

_Elective modules (one out of two):_

F&B Software (Micros/Oracle - module: Inventory Management)
F&B Software (Micros/Oracle - module: Point-of-sale)
Culinary module 1
Culinary module 2

_The elective modules and the second foreign language module are offered when requested by a certain number of students._

*YEAR 3*

Semester 5

Innovation and Creativity in Hospitality and Culinary Arts
Human Resource Management
Introduction to Hospitality and Tourism
Hotel operations management
English

Semester 6

Entrepreneurship and Project Management
Tourism intermediaries
Hotel practice
Hotel software
Second foreign language
_Elective Modules (1 out of 5)_

Hotel Chains management
Eco and Rural Tourism
Spa and Wellness Tourism
Agrotourism
Cultural Tourism

*YEAR 4*

*Semester 7*

English
Strategic Management in the Hospitality
International F&B management
Sport

_Elective modules_
Branding in THE industries
E-commerce in the tourism

*Semester 8*

Second foreign language - English/ German/ French/ Spanish/ Russian
Conferences, exhibitions and corporate events
Diploma project
Diploma seminar

_Elective Modules (1 out of 5)_

Employability
Corporate finance in Hospitality and Culinary Arts

_The elective modules and the second foreign language module are offered when requested by a certain number of students._

After successful completion of the studies, you will be awarded Bachelors Hospitality and Culinary Arts Degree Varna University of Management and a British Degree BA (Hons) Hospitality Management awarded by Cardiff Metropolitan University.

European Credit Transfer and Accumulation System (ECTS) is a standard for comparing the study attainment and performance of students across the European Union and other collaborating European countries. Students may transfer their ECTS credits from one university to another so they are added up to contribute to an individual's degree program or training.

*PLACEMENT*

Check our Placement Opportunities

The placements are integral part of our programmes. Students must go on two placements administrate our Career Center. options with total duration

Placement plan for September intake Students:


5 months in the Second Year of studies from May to October
up to 7 months in the Fourth Year of studies June to December
Placement plan for February intake Students:


up to 5 months in the Second Year of studies from May to September
up to 7 months in the Third Year from March to September
* Students must comply to the minimum language required by the Career Center.

** Students can not go on internship if they have more than* two outstanding*academic modules.

*** Placements assignation of each student is based on academic and practical performance outcomes from the kitchen modules, decided by the Chef Instructors.

You can also visit our Youtube Channel which is selected in TOP 30 of The Best Culinary Youtube Channels

Here is two interesting videos of our school

And, here is our university introduction video,

FAQ Page: http://culinaryartseurope.com/pages/faq-page/

Photo Gallery: http://culinaryartseurope.com/elements/gallery/

You can contact our Culinary School at [email protected] or visit our website at http://culinaryartseurope.com

We can't wait to see you with us!


----------

